# Fake Belstaff jackets?



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm looking around for a new wax cotton jacket on eBay, and was wondering if Belstaff's new popularity has led to their Trialmaster jackets being faked? Has anyone heard of fake Belstaffs? 

Also, it is true that the Trialmaster is going out of production owing to the Italian takeover? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I am concerned more about Belstaff making fake Belstaff jackets. I noticed on some tags as I perused Trailmasters on Ebay read "designed in England" which, as we all know, is a weasel phrase for made in who-knows-where. I was curious is someone could confirm Belfast has retained its manufacturing in England.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Addendum:
I am slow to cry fake - but I have some bad feelings about some of the current listings on ebay such as the following:


----------



## dandypauper (Jun 10, 2007)

Bob Loblaw said:


> Addendum:
> I am slow to cry fake - but I have some bad feelings about some of the current listings on ebay such as the following:


They show an awful lot of Belstaff tags. You thinks the lady doth protest too much? I don't own a Belstaff or know anything about the tags, so I have no idea if it looks fake. Who would buy it anyway, with $68 shipping?!?


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, he does list it as a large, but the tag shows a medium.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

brokencycle said:


> Well, he does list it as a large, but the tag shows a medium.


I believe he says in the ad that the size differs from the item that he is selling.


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, I can attest to them being made in China. If not faked and produced illegally, then at least someone is obtaining them direct from the factories in China (if they manufacture them there...) and selling them for a lot less than they should be.


----------



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

I got the real thing....one of the Belstaff McQueen coats....Now there is litigation over this issue. Google Mcqueen and Trailmaster Belstaff and you will see. I love mine. I do not think it good to get a fake anything so just work hard for the real thing.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> Yes, I can attest to them being made in China. If not faked and produced illegally, then at least someone is obtaining them direct from the factories in China (if they manufacture them there...) and selling them for a lot less than they should be.


https://www.tradekey.com/product_view/id/538190.htm

I have looked around online and it does appear the Belstaff has moved production to China and shifted its focus to creating expensive jackets for fashionable urbanites. You might be lucky to find some old stock lying about - but I would suggest taking a look at Barbour instead. If you like the Trailmaster, look into getting a Barbour Cowan Commando or International jacket. I ordered the latter in Sandstone tonight (this time for real, I hope).


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Bob Loblaw said:


> I am concerned more about Belstaff making fake Belstaff jackets.


Wonderfully put!! :icon_smile_big:

From looking at the Belstaffs on offer now, reading reviews of them, and the comments here I'm not at all impressed with the current offerings--which is unfortunate, as they used to be terrific. They seem to be too fashion-forward now, with a lot of synthetics and manufacturing in China. It seems that the Barbour International is the only real choice left for a hard-wearing waxed cotton motorbike jacket... which isn't that disapointing, Barbour's recent decision to muck up the lining and switch to a zip-in liner aside.

Now I'm going to be watching eBay avidly for an old-stock International in size 50!


----------



## Trommel (Sep 27, 2006)

Italy is full of fake Belstaff coats - the badges are generally not that well done.

I have a genuine (for what it's worth) one, which was apparently made both in England and Italy according to the labels ...


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

I used to love my Belstaff but they are just too fashion faddy right now - everyone in Italy seems to be wearing them. I agree that the Barbour commando is nice if you want something a bit different.


----------



## misch.chief (Feb 21, 2008)

I wouldn't say you would have any problems with fakes, but who knows eh?!


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

EBay is full of fake jackets--some of them real. I have it on good authority that many made in China lines crank out 10,000 say, North Faces, and shut down after the order is filled. A couple of hours later, after the US Rep has departed the line starts up again and cranks out a few thousand more using the same material. Thus a real fake.
Then there are the fake fakes made with cheap material and sold for something less.
I'm guilty of aiding and abeting at least once. My worthless, politician attorney brother-in-law admired my Canada Goose jacket. Mine had to be authentic unless Canada Goose authorized retailers are now selling made-in-chinas. I ordered him an eBay special, knowing it was a knock-off, for 20% of what I paid. I still had the tags that came with mine and his had all the bells and whistles, no cheap printing, that had come on mine. Those guys are good.


----------



## Trommel (Sep 27, 2006)

cdavant said:


> EBay is full of fake jackets--some of them real. I have it on good authority that many made in China lines crank out 10,000 say, North Faces, and shut down after the order is filled. A couple of hours later, after the US Rep has departed the line starts up again and cranks out a few thousand more using the same material. Thus a real fake.


This applies to more than just clothing - witness the cheap brand-name memory cards, laptop batteries and so on for sale on eBay. Some of those are "real" fakes too.

It's a kind of payback for the tight-fisted manufacturers sending production over to largely unregulated countries to begin with.


----------

